# Taping behind crown moulding



## shivers20 (Feb 16, 2009)

HO wants me to laminate 1/2 inch drywall over existing drywall and not tape/finish the angles. He is going over it with crown. Do you guys have a problem with that? Should I? I dont think firecode would be an issue since he is doubling up 1/2 inch but what do I know. Any of you guys had a silly request like this?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't see a problem with not taping the joints. I do see lots of other potential problems with trim, outlets, switches etc...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

+1 to what Tins said. As long as there is continous fire stop behind the laminated layer you're good to go.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

they make fire tape that you dont have to mud:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

If you are finishing the rest of the ceiling then just tape only in the angle won't hurt none.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Covering the upper angles with crown, no tape works fine when you're going over existing.


----------



## IanB (Apr 6, 2013)

When we did cove are boss wouldn't tell us it was getting coved and after we had the house done he would come by and say O btw we are putting cove up lol so it still got taped behind it, usually it was only a few bigger rooms on the main floor no biggy.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Am really curious about why the double up. As stated makes a LOT more work. Really fun around doors and windows, casing removed, jambs extended. Then you have baseboard to remove, and reinstall. Oh and don't forget the window sills. All outlets and switches will need redone. Don't forget to use 2" screws and tell the HO if they ever have shelving or something like that installed to tell the installer about the double up so they can use longer screws or they may not get enough bite in the studs to hold any weight.


----------

